# Venting question



## simonsayssurf (7 mo ago)

Getting some deferred maintenance done on my parents house. There's no soffit vents on the 1st story. Turtle vents on left side of the 1st story roof, and none on the 1st of the right side. Second story has uncovered soffit vents (don't know why), with turtle vents near the ridge on the back side of the house. (see pics)

I plan on getting roof, siding/soffit and facia repaired/replaced and venting the soffits on the 1st story. Adding turtle vents on the right side 1st floor roof. Remove the turtle vents on the second story and going with ridge venting. (32.18 LF).

Any thoughts on this plan?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Good plan, IMO.


----------

